
Scrap the $100 bill and make life tougher for criminals, Larry Summers says - ourmandave
http://money.cnn.com/2016/02/16/investing/hundred-dollar-bill-larry-summers/index.html
======
grej
I find this trend very disturbing. In Norway the largest bank has called for
the outlawing of cash writ large. There have been similar statements by other
bankers here in the US.

This all serves to give banks more control. Ability to impose negative
interest rates without individuals hoarding cash, ability to greatly lower the
risk of bank runs, etc.

But for the consumer and for privacy rights its a dangerous direction.

------
cafard
Fine by me, if Larry Summers agrees to convert his liquid holdings into
nickels, and never henceforth pay with anything but.

------
aurizon
Make them stronger, use only coinage....;)

